# [SOLVED] Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,

I recently replaced a motherboard (Socket 755) with another one. My issue is the F-Panel connector is completely different. The cable is a multi-colored 13 pin connection but the one on the new motherboard is 9 pin. So...is there some sort of adapter I can get to fix this and if not what's the alternative.

Thank you for any help

Bluntage


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Post the make/model of the motherboard.


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Old motherboard is a VIA chipset N1996 (I believe MSI or Acer) and the New one is an Asus P5KPL-AM EPU.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Look for any markings where the original wires connected and then connect them to

the corresponding spots on the new MB.


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

I see what you're saying. That seems like the solution. I also seem to have an additional problem...you'll notice by your correct diagram that the connection for the Front Panel is at the back of the MB. Even after clipping the plastic ties holding the cable I don't have enough slack to even nearly reach the connector.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

What model was the old motherboard?


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Pretty sure old MB was an MSI N1996

I found a extender cable online for $3.99. It cost me $8.50 total to have shipped so I think I should be okay. 

It the mean time I think I am going to put a jumper over the power on connector on the MB and I believe this will just automatically power on the pc when I plug in the power cable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

I believe that N1966 is not a model number but the Australian compliance code which signifies that the product may be legally sold in Australia. An MSI motherboard will most likely have a model number like MS-XXXX where XXXX is a 4 digit numeric.

Is this an OEM computer? What is the make/model?


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Hello. I am having a tough time finding the exact name of the motherboard and so do a lot of other people judging by my google search

It's an Acer Aspire M1640...here are the specs 

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireM1640/AspireM1640sp2.shtml


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Service manual *HERE*
Not sure if it will help, Pinout diagram for front panel page 74 but may be too technical for you if it is post back and we can help.


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Thanks Kodi.

Can anyone confirm that my pc will turn on (or at least not be harmed) by putting jumper pegs over the "power light on" and "power button on" pins on the F.Panel connector of my my new Motherboard?

And...I also noticed my board recommends 400W supply and I have 250W. Do you guys think I'll be okay if I there are no Graphics/Soundcards other than the one on the motherboard? I am getting a green light on the board.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

The power switch is a momentary switch like a door bell button so a jumper cap will not work. You just need to touch them momentarily.

250w is a little small for modern boards.


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

So you're saying I just need to touch the pin with my finger and it will power on the pc? And I won't hurt my pc or myself right?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*



Bluntage said:


> Thanks Kodi.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that my pc will turn on (or at least not be harmed) by putting jumper pegs over the "power light on" and "power button on" pins on the F.Panel connector of my my new Motherboard?
> *You only need to short out between the+ and - terminals of the power on you don't need the light*
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Touch the 2 pins with a metal object like a screwdriver, it needs to conduct electricity your finger is not a good conductor


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Good news. The old screwdriver trick worked like a charm. Boots into the BIOS perfectly. I just need to wait for the extension cable in the mean time. I also notice in the fine print of my MB manual that a 400W supply is recommended for a "fully configured system". I think I should be okay considering all my slots are empty and won't have anything added.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Bluntage (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Got my cable. Had to snap a peg off the cable and off the motherboard f-panel connector (the unused one) to get it to work but mission was a success.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Installing Motherboard F-Panel Connector*

Good to hear it worked out well


----------

